# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  i always dream im the opposite gender

## mds244

I am a male and I always dream I am a female. Every time i dream I am male, I am watching from 3rd person or I am somebody else. These days i even have dreams of memories where i am female but it seems nobody notices even me. in fact it seems completely normal to everyone (in my dreams). is this common at all?

----------


## ElizVanZee

A change in gender does happen on occasion in dreams but not usually on a constant basis. Most people who experience this change in gender in a dream do not find it happening “always” as you are. There is meaning in this change of gender and if you find this happening “always”, you may need to pay a lot more attention to how you are thinking.

When a male finds himself being a female in a dream, it implies that his way of thinking – which is expected to be logical because he is in reality a male – is instead overly emotional. This would mean that you are responding to most ideas with an emotional response rather than with a logical one. Feelings are playing too large a role in your thinking and probably in your daily life.

Watching yourself being a male from 3rd person, could suggest that while you are aware of being a male you may not be accepting the male qualities of your real nature. The male is designed to be a thinker and initiator of thoughts/ideas. Seeing yourself as someone else who is male, can suggest that you can acknowledge the masculine qualities of other males but not attribute them to yourself. 

The dreams of memories of being a female, could be suggesting that you need to remember or keep in mind those situations you have encountered in which you could see yourself responding much too emotionally. It seems that there are no psychological aspects of yourself that notice this emotional response pattern.  (nobody notices) Unfortunately, this can make your job of becoming more aware of how you think and respond more difficult. Your dreams could be more of a help if you posted a few of them in detail.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Everyone has male and female qualities in them. Many people who are of a certain gender identify more with the opposite gender. This is a natural occurrence. 





> When a male finds himself being a female in a dream, it implies that his way of thinking – which is expected to be logical because he is in reality a male – is instead overly emotional. This would mean that you are responding to most ideas with an emotional response rather than with a logical one. Feelings are playing too large a role in your thinking and probably in your daily life.



Im sorry but that is total bs. 
Logic, emotion, feelings, thinking, ideas, etc. etc. are not gender specific. You are short selling yourself by far if you really give that thought serious territory in your mind.

There is feminine and masculine energy but gender specification is only useful in terms of reproduction, not cognitive function. Think about it in terms of Yin and Yang being feminine and masculine respectively. You are more comfortable with your Yin energy which is embodied in your psyche by a female form. It would be a good idea to become more familiar and comfortable with masculine energy. This is energy of action, fire, light, the sun; the energy which forms. Yin is that energy which is subtle, but not submissive. 

We humans like labels and they do help but one must be very careful not to categorize cognitive functions into physical roles, gender or otherwise. This is why we have nothing but white men running all major business in the world.

----------

